# mainboard frage



## beer me beer you (20. Februar 2010)

hi leute
hab mich entschieden diesen pc zu kaufen
Landingpages Acer Aspire M7811, i5-750, 6GB, 1TB, HD 5850, W7HP - hoh.de

der hat 6 gb ram also triple chanel aber so weit ich denken kann unterstützt der sockel 1156 nur dual chanel oder irr ich ich mich da ?


----------



## GxGamer (20. Februar 2010)

Wo steht da was von Triple-Channel?
Ich finde nicht mal die Taktfrequenzen und die Latenzen


----------



## beer me beer you (20. Februar 2010)

mh ja stimmt 
aber sind es 3x2gb da oder den eig. der sockel unterstützt ja kein tripple chanle oder könnt ihr mir da was erklären weil 6gb ram und so


----------



## theLamer (20. Februar 2010)

Ist halt 6 GB aber kein Tripplechannel... müsste Singlechannel sein (Dual wären 4 oder 8 GB). Tippe mal auf günstigen RAM, denn ist kein Takt geschweige denn Latenzen angegeben. DDR1333 CL9 und DDR2000 CL8 (z.B.) ist ja schon ein relativ großer Unterschied 

Tippe bei dem PC auf 6 GB DDR3-1333

Allerdings kannst du die Komponenten auch einzeln kaufen, Gehäuse, Laufwerk, Festplatte (evtl. Netzteil, Kühler) usw. hast du ja bestimmt schon. Da kannst du schon eine dreistellige Summe einsparen.


----------



## beer me beer you (20. Februar 2010)

ja selber zusammen bauen ist schon leicht aber habe mir diesmal gedacht einmal einen fertigen zunehmen 
ja ddr3 1333 hätte ich sowiso wenn dan reingebaut nur einen cl7 wenn ich ihn selber zusammengaubt hätte aber ich hasse es immer auf manche teile 2-4 wochen zu warten un die hd 5850 is ja fast nie lieferbar und bei einem fertigen weis man wann man sie dann auch bekommt
ich werde euch zu mindestens bescheid geben was ich am schluss getan habe


----------



## Insidious (20. Februar 2010)

Es könnte aber auch sein, dass das Mainboard den Flex Mode von Intel beherrscht.

Die beiden 2GB laufen dann im Dual-Channel und die beiden 1GB im Dual-Channel Modus.

Weitere Infos [hier] oder [hier]


----------



## Einer von Vielen (20. Februar 2010)

Wäre 4+2gb nicht auch Dualchannel, oder müssen beide Speichermengen gleich sein?


----------



## Folterknecht (20. Februar 2010)

Hi!

Was mich bei einer Investition von 900€ eher beschäftigen würde, ist die Tatsache, daß von dem Netzteil keine Rede ist. Das wäre mir persönlich zu viel Geld als das ich mir da irgend einen Chinaböller ins System hohle. 

Davon ab wäre es auch interessant zu wissen, welches MB da verbaut ist. Der i5 750 schreit nämlich förmlich nach OC, nur haben sich da in der Vergangenheit (abgesehen vom Sockelbrand) z.B. ASROCK und ECS (Elitegroup) mit durchgebrannter Spannungsversorgung auf dem Mainboard bei einigen P55-Reviews negativ hervor getan.

Also ich würde das Ding ohne weitere Informationen nicht kaufen!


Gruß

Folterknecht


P.S.: Wenn die Angaben stimmen ist das Gehäuse sehr klein und Du könntest mit Nachrüstkühlern Probleme bekommen bzw. generell auf sehr beengte Verhältnisse (Airflow-> Temps) stoßen.


----------



## Communicator (20. Februar 2010)

Das Teil hat ein FMP55 OEM-MOBO und Hyundai 1.33 Ghz Ram.

Netzteil ist ein FSP-Group 750 Watt.

Mobo hat keine leistungsorientierte Lüftersteuerung (nur Laut 100%, oder eben leise), kann per Bios nicht OCen.

Der Flaschenhals in diesem System. Möchte mir aber auch ein neues holen.

P.s., passt nur Micro ATX.

Gruß.


----------



## Communicator (20. Februar 2010)

Folterknecht schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es ist klein, ja. Aber die Kabelführung ist hinter dem Mobo-Schlitten verlegt, ausser Komponentenanschlüsse. Kabel sind vorne gut zusammengeknöpert... Somit von vorne gut befummelbar.

Gruß.


----------



## rabit (20. Februar 2010)

Können auch 3 pärchen je mit 2x1 GB Ram sein und somit Dualchannel......


----------



## Folterknecht (20. Februar 2010)

@Communicator!

Ich hab kurz nach Weihnachten ein vergleichbares System für nen Kumpel zusammen gestellt (HD 4890 VaporX statt 5850 - Liefersituation ...). Wenn ich nun lese was Du schreibst, wäre dieses System für mich ein "No-Go". Ich hatte ein Gigabyte P55A-UD3 (BIOS-Support - who the f.u.c.k. is "FMP55 OEM-MOBO" , super Lüftersteuerung, gutes OC-Verhalten, super Herstellerforum), nen Scythe Mugen, Xigmatek Midgart, Samsung F3 1TB, 4GB Corsair RAM 1333 und ein Corsair NT gewählt. Ohne Montage und BS bin ich damals bei hoh.de auf etwas über 700€ gekommen. Aus Garantiegründen hat sich mein Kumpel das ganze von nem Händler vor Ort zusammen bauen lassen und hat incl. BS und Montage auch nicht mehr als ~900€ bezahlt.

Das ist für mich eindeutig das bessere System, auch wenn die GraKa etwas schlechter war/ist, zumal mein Kumpel da noch den Ansprechpartner direkt vor Ort hat.


P.S.: "von vorne gut befummelbar" - IST IMMER GUT!!!


----------



## rabit (21. Februar 2010)

Folterknecht schrieb:


> @Communicator!
> P.S.: "von vorne gut befummelbar" - IST IMMER GUT!!!


Vorallem macht es Spass vorne zu fümmeln (Hupen und Frosch)


----------



## beer me beer you (21. Februar 2010)

@communicator
du hast von diesem sys ahnung daher wolte ich dich fragen wie viel gehäuselüfter dort verbaut sind?


----------



## Communicator (21. Februar 2010)

Ein Lüfter.

Ein 80er hinten zum Rauspusten, den ich durch einen 120 gewechselt habe.(Löcher vorhanden)


Vorne zum Reinpusten 80er optional.(Löcher vorhanden)

Mainbord hat 3 Anschlüsse für AUX-Lüfter.(Einer davon durch 120er belegt)

Gehäuse hat mit dem 120er kaum Hitzestau, da meine HD 5970 kein Wärmeproblem hat.

Gruß.


----------



## beer me beer you (21. Februar 2010)

würden da auch der vorinstallierte 80er und noch einen in der front also auch 80er reichen 
das zimmer wo der pc stehen würde ist auch immer angenehm kalt


----------



## Communicator (21. Februar 2010)

Reicht, da der Cpu-Lüfter mit einem Lufttrichter die Abwärme direkt aus dem gelochten Seitenteil bläst.
Die Wärme der Graka wird unten durch nach hinten abgeführt.

Gruß.


----------



## beer me beer you (21. Februar 2010)

danke 
soweit ich verstanden hab xD hast du diesen pc oder zumindestens einen von acer auch mit so einem gehäuse
wollte deshalb fragen wegen der leistung da er eine gute cpu von intel und eine gute graka hat und ob auch die festplatte,das mainboard und netzteil überzeugen können


----------



## Communicator (21. Februar 2010)

Mainboard ist ein OEM von Acer, CPU ist top, Festplatte ist gut. Netzteil ist ein 750 Watt, könnte besser sein.(Hersteller,siehe vorangegangene Post von mir)

Ich habe die Ausgabe mit der 5970,daher kann ich mit Deiner Graka keine Auskunft geben.

Siehe mein Sys.

Ich fasse zusammen:

Mainbord ist Müll,Speicher kann besser sein,NT ist fraglich.(Klar, da die ja auch Gewinn machen wollen) Gehäuse ist klein,kann aber große Karten aufnehmen.Festplatte in meinem Fall eine 1TB Western Digital Caviar Black.
Modell ist für Fertigkäufer zu empfehlen, für Leute die mehr Zeit und Lust haben könnte man aus einzelnen Komponenten mehr P/L rausholen.
Lautstärke ist normal, bei GPU-Last aber in meinem Fall doch recht hörbar.....

Gruß.


----------



## beer me beer you (21. Februar 2010)

ja übertakten hab ich nicht vor und diesmal wollte ich eig. keinen selber zusammenbauen sondern auf ein gutes fertiges system mein geld ausgeben 
denn was mich stört bei selber zusammenbauen mann muss auf manche teile lange warten andere komm glei und die versandkosten damals waren extrem hoch mh
aber danke für deine auskunft


----------



## david430 (21. Februar 2010)

such dir das msi p55-gd65 raus. das ist recht gut, hab ich mir auch zugelegt. gut übertakten sli und crossfire etc.


----------



## beer me beer you (21. Februar 2010)

@communicator
eine frage hab ich noch ist das gehäuse jetzt ein micro atx oder atx


----------



## Communicator (22. Februar 2010)

Es ist ein Micro-Atx Gehaüse.

Gruß.


----------



## Shi (28. Februar 2010)

Übrigens ist FSP eine sehr empfehlenswerte NT-Marke, die sind einer der größten Hersteller


----------

